# Camp stoves - best one?



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

I was looking at one of those Coleman camp stoves.

Something like this:

http://www.coleman.com/product/classic-2-burner-stove/3000000789?contextCategory=2020#.U5kX5vldU8I

Are there any better ones for a similar price?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I really like the $100 propane one that sams sells....not exactly compact but compact enough for camping and big enough for home use.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

You can find those used on craigslist for 1/3 of that price if you look around for a little while. If you're looking to buy new, I'd suggest picking up a dual fuel stove so you can run it off of gasoline as well.
http://www.coleman.com/product/dual-fueltrade-2-burner-stove/3000000788?contextCategory=2020


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

x2 on sams .i got one and love it .it will get hot, all stainless too


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I've got a couple of 1 burner propane Coleman stoves. The are easy to use and will stay lit in windy conditions. But, they don't regulate well. The temp is always on high. That is fine for boiling coffee water, but is a nuisance if you have to actually cook anything that requires a gentler touch.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Cabelas 3 burner cast iron camp stove, feeds of a propane tank will last forever


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

We have one of those Coleman stoves and love it. Bought it around 1968 and it still works fine. It sat for quite a few years unused but I pulled it out two weeks ago, cleaned it up, oiled the pump leather and it fired right up with fresh gas in it.

Don't know how much the propane stoves burn but these gas stoves use very little. Still had a lot of gas in the tank after a four day camping trip.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have one very simular to the Coleman you show, but hardly ever use it. Takes forever to boil water. It does cook, but slow. I use a propane two burner which heats super fast with regulated propane 20 lb bottles. Can even find one simular to mine at Harbor Freight and are inexpensive. Mine has cast iron parts, but this from HF doesn't look bad. http://t.harborfreight.com/dual-burner-propane-stove-35559.html


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

^^I will have to give that a closer look.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I have 2 gas and one propane.I really prefer the propane.The (I think 16oz.) bottles are cheap and last a long time.The lanterns I have that use the bottles run about 6hrs. on medium.I bought an adapter for one of the gasoline stoves that converts it to propane.I melt lead on that stove making fishing weights.I still fire up the other gasoline stove just for the sound and smell.Oh ya,I got the adapter at Academy,and it works like a champ.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I used to use that Coleman fuel stove for some 20 years before switching over to propane stove, which is a lot cleaner, more convenient and less malfunctioning. The greatest thing about that Coleman fuel stove is the compactness of its fuel and it also cost much less than propane. However, once I found the gadget to refill those little 1lb bottles from the 20 lbs tank it does not make sense to use the Coleman fuel stove any more.


----------



## laura99 (3 mo ago)

Colemen has some new models for propane camping stoves. I am using one for 2 years and having a good experience.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Camp Chef Everest, 2 burner with both burners at 20,000 btu. My wife bought a Coleman several years ago, a real pos with booth burners at 7,000 btu. I took forever just to make coffee and impossible to boil a large pot for a seafood boil. When we have a large crowd, I break out my mom & dad’s old white gas Coleman that is at least 60 years old. Just saying…..cC


----------



## emregrup (3 mo ago)

caravans are a really cool thing.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

We use a Q200 Weber grill. When we camp with friends they leave their Coleman’s at home and use ours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

